# non vedo l'ora



## Zanahoria

Ciao a tutti!

Come si dice: "no vedo l'ora" in spagnolo?

No puedo esperar...??

Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Podrías poner un poco de contexto por favor.


----------



## Zanahoria

Pues no sé, p ej "no vedo l'ora di riverderti" "non vedo l'ora di stare con te" Non vedo l'ora di andarci" etc..

Gracias!


----------



## Willant

Se dice igual como "no veo la hora de irme a casa" en el sentido de que ya te quieres ir a casa y no aguantas más.


----------



## Zanahoria

Muchas gracias Willant... No lo sabía.. Es que no creo que lo haya oído en español mientras que en italiano lo oigo todo el tiempo..

Entonces, "no veo la hora de verte de nuevo" sería lo que buscaba..

Muchas gracias!
un saludo


----------



## Willant

Sí, se te entendería perfectamente.
¡Suerte!


----------



## alebg2

Ma "no veo la hora" si usa in Spagna?? 
Io non l'ho mai sentito...pensavo a qualcosa come "Tengo muchas ganas de..."...però non so...magari l'espressione di Willant è in uso anche nello spagnolo peninsulare e io non l'ho mai sentito...Aspetto conferma da uno spagnolo di Spagna (senza contraddire o offendere Willant ovviamente).. Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Se usa más "no veo el momento" Pero por que con "momento" se refiere al instante en que pasará o empezará a pasar algo y con "hora" a un periodo de tiempo. Hay más posibilidades de que te estés refiriendo al inicio de algo que a todo el tiempo que dure ese "algo".


----------



## MarioDeBuenosAires

alebg2 said:


> Ma "no veo la hora" si usa in Spagna??
> Io non l'ho mai sentito...pensavo a qualcosa come "Tengo muchas ganas de..."...però non so...magari l'espressione di Willant è in uso anche nello spagnolo peninsulare e io non l'ho mai sentito...Aspetto conferma da uno spagnolo di Spagna (senza contraddire o offendere Willant ovviamente).. Grazie



En Argentina se usa (y mucho) la expresión "No veo la hora de..."

Ejemplos:
No veo la hora de que llegue el verano. (Quiere que YA sea verano)
No veo la hora de irme a casa. (Quiere YA irse a su casa)
No veo la hora de comer un buen asado.(Quiere LO ANTES POSIBLE comer un buen asado).


"No veo el momento" casi no se usa.-


----------



## gatogab

No veo la hora de que llegue mi chica. No veo la hora de que pase la micro. No veo la hora de que llegue el verano. No veo la hora de irme de aquí. No veo la hora de verlos jugar. No veo la hora de saber cóme me fue en el examen. No veo la hora de que los niños crezcan. No veo la hora  que deje de llover. No veo la hora de terminar con estos ejemplos.


----------



## scorpio1984

Willant said:


> Se dice igual como "no veo la hora de irme a casa" en el sentido de que ya te quieres ir a casa y no aguantas más.


 
Aquí en España esto no se dice, nosotros decimos "tengo muchíssimas ganas de volverte a ver" (non vedo l'ora di rivederti)


----------



## scorpio1984

alebg2 said:


> Ma "no veo la hora" si usa in Spagna??
> Io non l'ho mai sentito...pensavo a qualcosa come "Tengo muchas ganas de..."...però non so...magari l'espressione di Willant è in uso anche nello spagnolo peninsulare e io non l'ho mai sentito...Aspetto conferma da uno spagnolo di Spagna (senza contraddire o offendere Willant ovviamente).. Grazie


 
Hai davvero raggione, qua in Spagna non si usa, a me suona come una cattiva traduzione dell'italiano... itagnolo!


----------



## chlapec

Disiento *ABSOLUTAMENTE*. Por mi tierra, se dice *todos los días*. Está claro que la cosa va por barrios...


----------



## Neuromante

chlapec said:


> Disiento *ABSOLUTAMENTE*. Por mi tierra, se dice *todos los días*. Está claro que la cosa va por barrios...



Es evidente que es así. Es una forma de hablar... ni siquiera una frase hecha.

Va por barrios; ni siquiera por ciudades: Por barrios.


----------



## 0scar

scorpio1984 said:


> Aquí en España esto no se dice, nosotros decimos "tengo muchíssimas ganas de volverte a ver" (non vedo l'ora di rivederti)


 
Qui se usa muchi_ss_imo pero nosotros somos más itagnolos que en Catalugnia...


----------



## gatogab

scorpio1984 said:


> Aquí en España esto no se dice, nosotros decimos "tengo muchíssimas ganas de volverte a ver" (non vedo l'ora di rivederti)


 
non vedo l'ora di rivederti = no veo la hora de volverte a ver
tengo muchísimas ganas de volverte a ver = desidero tantissimo  rivederti.


----------



## flljob

En México también se usa.
Saludos


----------



## Valiska

Aquí en Valencia se usa bastante y mi marido, que es de Elda (Alicante) también la usa mucho. No es "itagnolo", es castellano.


----------



## scorpio1984

Ok, que se use en otras zonas no lo sé, lo que os puedo asegurar es que en mi zona no se ha oído nunca. Y creo que para eso estamos precisamente, no? para decir que suena correcto en nuestra zona.


----------



## Neuromante

scorpio1984 said:


> Hai davvero raggione, *qua in Spagna non si usa*, a me suona come una cattiva traduzione dell'italiano... itagnolo!



Aquí dices y haces otra cosa. Por eso tantos españoles te hemos llevado la contraria. 

Pero es que incluso se escucha con total normalidad en la tele o en cualquier medio de comunicación. 
Yo prefiero decir lo que es correcto e indicar en qué zona se usa. Y en los casos extremos donde es evidente que no conviene usarlo fuera de un lugar o si no eres oriundo de ese lugar en concreto advertirlo (Un madrileño diciendo "guagua" en Canarias está bien, yo diciéndolo en Madrid está bien. Pero un madrileño diciendo "guagua" en Madrid no es correcto)

Pero es que en este caso: "No veo la hora" es español de lo más normal, no tiene ningún misterio ni responde a nada fuera del hecho de que existe un idioma.


----------



## scorpio1984

Neuromante said:


> Aquí dices y haces otra cosa. Por eso tantos españoles te hemos llevado la contraria.
> 
> Pero es que incluso se escucha con total normalidad en la tele o en cualquier medio de comunicación.
> Yo prefiero decir lo que es correcto e indicar en qué zona se usa. Y en los casos extremos donde es evidente que no conviene usarlo fuera de un lugar o si no eres oriundo de ese lugar en concreto advertirlo (Un madrileño diciendo "guagua" en Canarias está bien, yo diciéndolo en Madrid está bien. Pero un madrileño diciendo "guagua" en Madrid no es correcto)
> 
> Pero es que en este caso: "No veo la hora" es español de lo más normal, no tiene ningún misterio ni responde a nada fuera del hecho de que existe un idioma.


 
A ver, que se use mucho en tu zona no quiere decir que sea así en todas partes. Yo lo único que he dicho es que en España no se usa, que suena muy mal. Y ya está. No he dicho en nigún momento que sea incorrecto (si te fijas en lo que escribí), he dicho que a mis oídos, en mi zona no se usa en absoluto, que suena muy mal. Espero que por fin nos hayamos entendido.


----------



## Neuromante

En la cita tuya que ponía en la cita mía que has puesto (El foro no permite que aparezca, no es culpa tuya si ha desaparecido) decías: *"aquí en España no se usa*" y te contradijeron desde varias partes de España:
Canarias, Valencia, Alicante y Galicia, por el momento después fue cuando dijiste que es en tu zona donde no se oye -Pero visto todo lo que se oye en la televisión me parece muy extraña esa afirmación-

Resumiendo la jugada: primero dijiste una cosa (Que en España no se usa) y después todo lo contrario (Que no lo sabes pero que si puedes asegurar que en tu zona no se usa) y al final has vuelto a decir lo primero (Que en España no se usa, que suena muy mal, justo en el último post) Sí que me fijo en lo que se escribe, sí. Me fijo hasta en el orden en que se ponen los post y en los cruces entre diversos hilos, que a veces hace falta ver el orden en que se han respondido para entender algunas respuestas (*NO* es tu caso, cuidado). En realidad, sumando lo que escribiste se deduce que estamos para decir lo que suena correcto en "nuestra" zona pero que en toda España debe ser correcto lo que lo es en tu zona. Y mientras la televisión, los libros, las revistas, las obras de teatro y todo la calle de un país, Valencia sobre todo, diga lo contrario que tú vamos a tener un problema.

Pero da igual: La realidad es que "no veo la hora" es normalisismo en toda España.


Y para que esto no se vaya mucho del tema del hilo voy a añadir que "no veo la hora" no es equivalente a ese "tengo muchísimas ganas de..." que tú propusiste. La expresión que nos ocupa mete una intensidad exasperada y un "hacer efectivo" que tu propuesta no.


*"No veo la hora de que pasen los exámenes"* nunca será lo mismo que *"tengo muchisimas ganas de que pasen los exámenes"*

Y "*no veo la hora de volverte a ver"* puede implicar una segunda parte "... para partirte la cara/ para arrancarte la ropa interior a bocados" etc que *"tengo muchísimas ganas de volverte a ver"* no soportaría


----------



## Valiska

Neuromante said:


> _[...]_Pero da igual: La realidad es que "no veo la hora" es normalisismo en toda España.
> Y para que esto no se vaya mucho del tema del hilo voy a añadir que "no veo la hora" no es equivalente a ese "tengo muchísimas ganas de..." que tú propusiste. La expresión que nos ocupa mete una intensidad exasperada y un "hacer efectivo" que tu propuesta no.
> *"No veo la hora de que pasen los exámenes"* nunca será lo mismo que *"tengo muchisimas ganas de que pasen los exámenes"*
> Y "*no veo la hora de volverte a ver"* puede implicar una segunda parte "... para partirte la cara/ para arrancarte la ropa interior a bocados" etc que *"tengo muchísimas ganas de volverte a ver"* no soportaría



Totalmente de acuerdo con tu explicación


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, la expresión "no veo la hora de" es más cercana a "estoy desesperado por".


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

no se dice también "me muero por"?


----------



## Tomby

DIANAPRINCI said:


> ¿*N*o se dice también "me muero por"?


Sí. Por ejemplo: "_Me muero por volver a estar contigo_".


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Y " estoy deseando....."?


----------



## Tomby

DIANAPRINCI said:


> Y " estoy deseando....."?


También: "Estoy deseando_ volver a estar contigo_", por ejemplo.


----------

